# Seiko Sportsmatic 1967



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi

I have just aquired this watch from a certian auction site



















Considering its age it is in lovely condition I love the dagger hands and the face colour which seems to change from silver to gold dependant on the light

As you can see from the photos it could maybe do with a new glass and possibly a service

I was wondering if any body knows how to replace the glass and where you can obtain one from or some one who does this type of work


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

are you sure its glass and not acrylic ? if its acrylic you can polish the scratches out using autosol,brasso etc.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pugster said:


> are you sure its glass and not acrylic ? if its acrylic you can polish the scratches out using autosol,brasso etc.


Chances are it's acrylic, and as Pugster says, easy to get scratches out. P G Tips has an illustrated how-to-do-it, very therapeutic and rewarding!

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=7141


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. Didnt have any brasso or autosol so tried some miracle metal cream my other half has for cleaning the chrome on the cooker got out most of the small scratches still two large ones near the date



















These watches are difficult to photograph but you can certainly see a difference

I will check out the PG Tips link and thanks again for all your help


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice watch







,I love those s/steel sportsmatics,keep trying with the scratches,but give up if they are cracks? you are wasting your time ,good luck anyway


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello peter

the two scratches near to the date may be gotten rid of with a fine-ish grade of wet and dry abrasive paper or emery cloth prior to polishing out with the chrome cleaner, it will come up like new









regards, john









beauitiful watch by the way


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the response

I have purchased a tan thick letter strap




























I stll need to do some work on the two scratches near the date window

Just can'nt take it of at the moment

Another question if any body can help it loses about 10 to 15 minutes in twenty four hours any method for calibrating the time to within a few minutes


----------

